# Monday Rant



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

So I work retail, the stbxw texts me to ask what time I'm done. I'm done at 5pm, she asks if I want to come over to the house, spend sometime with the kids. Her parents will drop them off, she will be out running some errands. I was like yeah for sure. I get to spend time with them, wrestle, play a board game, make them dinner, snuggle with them, get them ready for bed, read them books, all the things I normally do. I'm expecting her to be home around 8pm. 

I get a text from her saying she is out shopping and eating dinner, she will be home in an hour. This makes me livid! The kids are already asleep, it now takes me a half hour to get back to where I'm living, I'm not your fricking babysitter like this. 

Plus it's a school night, she works the next day. I don't think she should really be out that late, plus she didn't even mention it to me that she planned on being out that late.

It just kind of brought me to another realization of how far gone into her own world she really is. She is just all about her. My daughter was crying asking "when is mommy going to be home". I had to tell her I didn't know. 

She's lost all this weight, she's gotten too skinny now if you ask me. There is nothing about this woman that is attractive now. If I talked to her at a bar, and realized how vain and self centered she is, I would not even finish talking to her.

I don't want her to miss me, miss kissing me, all those things because she doesn't deserve a guy like me.

At some point in the near future, when it's late at night, the kids are in bed, she has no one to talk to, she is going to have to look into the mirror (after taking off her ***** make up) and realize she messed up.

As long as it doesn't affect the kids, I hope the next couple of guys she dates are total *********s to her! I always made sure that when it came to the bedroom, she was happy as well. I hope that these guys just look at her like a piece of a** and just want to get theres, with no concern about her. Maybe then she will realize what she really did, but at that point I won't care.

I deserve a woman who likes me for me, who wants to be around me, who can't stop thinking about me! The last six months she was so self centered, I was giving and she was taking. It's amazing how in the last two months since she said she wanted a divorce how much she has revealed this new, "true" self. I know that some of our mutual friends can see it, they've already told me about her, how they don't like hanging out with her at all anymore.

The old person is dead, long gone. There is not a shred of evidence of the old person in her. 

I grieve for my house, I grieve for the time lost with my kids, but I don't grieve anymore for this new person.

May she enjoy this new life she wants; she will see it's not all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Draw the line with the babysitting thing. Don't let her use you. 

Sorry she's a turd.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I like the tone of this post, Proud. You are starting to respect yourself, and detaching from STBXW. Good for you for seeing reality! Much better than the self-pitying tone of previous posts. You go guy.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Draw the line with the babysitting thing. Don't let her use you.
> 
> *Sorry she's a turd*.


:smthumbup:


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

Unfortunate, I have a girlfriend that uses her ex just for babysitting.She would make him come over and leave for the nite. I would recommend that you take the kids with you when she's not there. My friend would say he's the babysitter and because he wanted to be with her he would do. I hope she's not like my friend good luck.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow she had a date, used you to baby sit.

You need to figure out a new game plan for next time she does this. 

Perhaps just her - not I can't - I won't cover for you while you date.


----------



## dymo (Jan 2, 2012)

Next time, tell her you have plans. Don't lie. Make genuine plans beforehand. Expand your social life, take up hobbies, go to the gym. Make your schedule varied enough that she can't take your availability for granted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1dayatatime (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree with Dymo. Make her think u have plans afterwards. She doesn't have to know you really don't have plans. She will take advantage as she sounds like she already is. You have to tell her when you go there and she says 8pm that you made plans for afterwards so has to be 8 otherwise she will have to find someone else to cover the time after that. Don't let her question you about your plans either. It's none of her business.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Make up a CLEAR SCHEDULE for the kids. My ex and I had an equal schedule.
I had M, W, and Sat evening-sunday.

He had T, Th, Fri-Sat evening

Worked for 9 years. We only saw each other on Saturdays because during the week, she was either going to school or we'd get her from school.

No babysitting (unless REALLY important reasons) and you learn to plan around it. AND the kids learn to know the schedule. Our daughter did great on it.
Now I have her full time  Her choice last year.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

This was the first time it was an issue, I've been over there before on Sunday's after work to spend time with them, and she's been home by 8pm. Of course, the more and more that this goes on I see how crazy she acts.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Never hurts to get a schedule. That way, this crap can't even be an issue.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Proud... now that's a breakthrough moment if I've ever read one. The roller coaster ride ain't over, but when you get disoriented, remember this post and how you felt when writing it... let that be your anchor.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Proud is starting to throw off the shackles and become his own man again!

Big group hug for Proud!


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Proud - can't tell you how happy I am to see you finally getting angry.


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to know I am not the only one experiencing this. This last week, lets see... Wednesday, left and came home the next day at 12. I had taken off to go to a hockey game that night, first thing I have done for me in a long time. Saturday, left at noon, came home at 3am, slept until 3pm. Just last night left when I got home and came home around 1 knowing full well that our daughter gets up around 5-6am. Now, when I get home tonight, she will be all tired and I will again take the reigns like I do every night. She watches the daughter during the day and when I get home from work it is my turn and she will run off. (Which I love actually) 

She is burning the candle at both ends right now, but now I am not getting sleep for work as she tries to make herself happy. If this continues, I will definitely have to put my foot down. 

I hope she finds what she is looking for...


----------

